# szemtelenül fiatalon



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

A _szemtelenül fiata_l (humoros) kifejezést én úgy 30 éve hallottam először olyan értelemben, hogy vki nagyon fiatal létére elért valami olyan nagy eredményt, amit általában idősebb korban értek el korábban.
Nem tudom, hogy a jelentés ment-e át valamilyen változáson idő közben, de ma reggel a Kossuth rádióban a következő mondat hangzott el (a március 15-i megemlékezés részeként): Petőfi szemtelenül fiatalon halt meg.

Számotokra ez elfogadhatónak tűnik?

Köszönöm a meglátásaitokat előre is.


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna said:


> A _szemtelenül fiata_l (humoros) kifejezést én úgy 30 éve hallottam először olyan értelemben, hogy vki nagyon fiatal létére elért valami olyan nagy eredményt, amit általában idősebb korban értek el korábban.


Igen, én is így ismerem. 



Zsanna said:


> Petőfi szemtelenül fiatalon halt meg.


Micsoda??? 



Zsanna said:


> Számotokra ez elfogadhatónak tűnik?


Nem!


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Számotokra ez elfogadhatónak tűnik?


Az biztos, hogy én nem mondanék ilyet ....

Hogy manapság elfgadható-e, azt nem igazán tudom megítélni. De ha a "szemtelenül" szót átvitt értelemben úgy értemezzük, hogy "idejekorán, szokatlanul hamar, nem várt módon, stb  ...", akkor  elfogadhatónak tűnik.


----------



## Zsanna

francisgranada said:


> ... De ha a "szemtelenül" szót átvitt értelemben úgy értemezzük, hogy "idejekorán, szokatlanul hamar, nem várt módon, stb  ...", akkor  elfogadhatónak tűnik.


Igen, az a furcsa, hogy így értelmezhető, és mégis (számomra) hajmeresztő. Nyilván amiatt, hogy az eredeti használatában még valami plusz is benne van, amit nehéz megragadni. (A fenti idézet alkotója nem is jutott tovább a kifejezés értelmezésében.)

Ha nagyon keresnem kellene azt a pluszt, valami ilyesmi lehetne átfogalmazva a kifejezést: "hogy _merészel _ilyen fiatalon ilyen magasra törni?!". (Persze benne van, hogy megérdemelten jutott el az illető arra a szintre, rangra stb., de a meglepetés is, hogy az ilyesmi kivételes. Valahogy a "szemtelen" és a "jogos" ellentéte a humor forrása.) Talán így már jobban érthető a kifejezés használatának abszolút nem odaillő volta az idézett mondatban.


----------

